
Sidecar: Service Discovery for All Docker Environments - relistan
http://relistan.com/sidecar-service-discovery-for-all-docker-environments/
======
moondev
"What we wanted was a platform that would work on everything from a single
laptop up to a large cluster"

Minikube does this so well:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube](https://github.com/kubernetes/minikube)

You can really learn alot rolling your own solutions, but k8s has already
solved most of the pain points including service discovery. The great thing
about minikube is you can easily apply the same concepts to a thousand node
cluster or just your laptop.

~~~
relistan
Minikube doesn't solve the same problems at all. It solves one small part of
what Sidecar does. Also note that Sidecar has already been around for 1.5
years and so when you say "rolling your own" it implies that this was a
decision to not use something already available. But there wasn't anything at
the time. And there really still isn't anything else that works across any
deployment/scheduling platform in the same way.

